
Ask HN: Where to find a rare expert co-founder? - arisAlexis
So I started working on a project me as a technical founder on my idea and my co-founder on his expertise field which is neuroscience&#x2F;neuroengineering.  
The project itself is very futuristic and interesting.<p>After my partner left the project due to academia commitments I am struggling to find this expertise. It doesn&#x27;t come into my social circles or my colleagues from work (I am a developer).<p>Putting an ad on a university feels very wrong to start a business relationship.<p>I would at some point ideally apply to YC or other tech funds after critical research has been done.<p>Any ideas to point me?
======
jwbwater
You should post to the comp-neuro mailing list. I used it to find a postdoc in
computational neuroscience. That should give you access to a lot of
neuroengineering types.

[http://www.tnb.ua.ac.be/mailman/listinfo/comp-
neuro](http://www.tnb.ua.ac.be/mailman/listinfo/comp-neuro)

------
uptown
How about your previous partner? Are they able to help you connect with
relevant people or circulate your search to their network?

I wouldn’t worry about being open with your search if that’s what it’ll take
to find a partner.

~~~
arisAlexis
we didn't part in a good way after his commitment broke..

